# Can no-one help????



## Billybc (Aug 13, 2005)

Can no-one help or anyone had similar?  I posted on here over a week ago and not one person has replied!  Was hoping for atleast someone who may have had similar but just getting so worried.  Going to ring clinic on Monday as not heard anything from them.

I went for a pre-treatment scan and wasnt expecting any problems as Ive had many scans done in the past but they found what looked like a polyp on the right side.  They would not tell me the size of it but its left me rather upset and worried.  The lady who was scanning me was a trainee and her trainer said it looked too big for a polyp and it was some sort of mass.

They asked me lots of questions and its not til I've got home that I have sat down and thought about all the symptoms I have been having that I have realised it has been causing me some problems and I should have acted sooner about it even though I didnt know it was there but just knew something maybe wasnt quite right.

I have been having really bad period like pains sometimes really sharp - I also have really bad back and pains down my side when lying flat, so much so that in the end I cannot sleep and the only way to relive the pain is to get up.  My sleep is so badly affected that I went to the doctor some time ago about it and they can find nothing but I'm wonder if this is related to this "polyp" they have found?

Can anyone help or had a similar thing?

Thanks
x


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

I just wanted to say hi, sorry I can't help you with your confusing dilema.. I have horrid period pains and after 3 years they finally found out I had multiple ovarian cysts on my left hand side so I do understand how worried and cinfused you must be..  

Keep with FF as there are lots of wonderful people on here who have helped me out alot along the way.

Good luck and I hope you get the answers you deserve very soon.

Regards
HBK


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Billybc

Sorry - I remember reading your post before but didn't think this was relevant until I read HBK's post, as you had mentioned polyps and I'd not realised they were the same as cysts.

A number of years a go I had some quite severe twisting pains around my ovaries which actually stopped me walking - for a short periods of time - when I went to the GP they asked if I still had the pain, which I didn't, and therefore said not to worry.

It was only when I was doing a FET last year that I discovered I had what were called collapsing cysts on my left ovary. These were due to me being polycystic and my body producing more follicles when I ovulate each month, but some of them have no eggs in and I believe they turn into cysts. Mine have always collapsed naturally, but I have a couple of friends who have had to have them aspirated. Your previous pains could be related to 'collapsing cysts'?

I would definitely ring your clinic on Monday    and get to speak to someone - I have to say mine haven't caused me any major problems with my treatment if that helps.

Karenanna xxx


----------

